# Chins For Your Back



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sometimes it is important to remember that being fit came way before barbells and fitness equipment. Basic movements were used for centuries to create sculpted bodies. The chin up or pull up some people call it is one of those basic movements. There is however a difference in chin-ups and pull-ups as well as several [...]

*Read More...*


----------

